# New life for your bandsaw blades, sharpening jig



## DennisCA (9 Jul 2015)

John Heisz posted this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRFASuwGodE

Didn't take me long to make my own version, my blade had hit a screw once and ever since it wasn't any good so I took this chance to try and fix it:






And what a difference, this is a tuffsaws blade and still I don't think it has ever cut this good even when new. Here's some resawing I did before and after sharpening:





I'd say it took me 10 minutes to sharpen my 175" or 4445mm 3TPI blade.


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Jul 2015)

I'm going to try that.

K


----------



## Aden30mm (22 Jul 2015)

+1 for me as well, imaging getting 2 or 3 sharping out of each blade wow.


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Jul 2015)

That's clever.
Do you need to alternate teeth, like a a chainsaw, then come back at a different position for the other teeth?


----------



## woodpig (24 Jul 2015)

Good job. =D> I'm sure there are quite a few on here that couldn't be bothered to sharpen their blades but I think it's a good idea if you have the time. Being able to rejoin broken blades is another useful skill if you have a blowtorch and some brazing rod.


----------



## beganasatree (25 Jul 2015)

Hi Dennis,thank you for the post and the youtube link.I know what I shall be making this weekend.

Peter.


----------



## beganasatree (25 Jul 2015)

Hi Dennis,thank you for the post and the youtube link.I know what I shall be making this weekend.

Peter.


----------

